# Looking to relocate



## thelostboi (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,
I'm considering a move to New Zealand, Im currently a Web Content Editor in Online Gaming, anyone know of anywhere I can find information or any job agencies who can help?

I'm not in the USA even though the flag say's I am, that was done in error!

Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

thelostboi said:


> Hi,
> I'm considering a move to New Zealand, Im currently a Web Content Editor in Online Gaming, anyone know of anywhere I can find information or any job agencies who can help?
> 
> I'm not in the USA even though the flag say's I am, that was done in error!
> ...


Hi paul

look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site or Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me - the standard NZ job websites


----------



## thelostboi (Oct 19, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thanks ever so much, I will look and see if there is anything.

Regards,

Paul


----------

